# Benadryl Dosage



## Madeleine M. (Oct 26, 2007)

We have a doeling whose looks like she swallowed a tennis ball. Our vet said it's a bite of some kind, and to give her Benadryl.

We forgot to ask what dosage. I know I just read it somewhere, but I thought it would be quicker to post, than to look for it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The normal dosage on the bottle doubled. Even for us, if you have a reaction to a bee sting take 3 or 4 benedryl, instead of the one or two on the box. Vicki


----------



## Madeleine M. (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks, Vicki.

The swelling does not look like it is getting worse. The bite site does seem to be swelling some too.

We'll keep up with the Benedryl tonight. Our vet (cousin) said he'd bring us a bottle of the steroid, Dex to keep on hand just in case.


----------

